# Machine Oil to Use with Tormek Leather Honing Compound



## TonyL (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi Folks:

I have two questions:

What is machine oil?
W
hich one do I use to prep a leather strop for Tormek Leather Honing Compound?

The Tormek instructions state to prep the leather strop with machine oil.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## monophoto (Jan 19, 2015)

'Machine oil' is a light lubricant typically used on sewing machines and other light-duty machines.  The brand that I'm most familiar with is 'Three-in-One'; other relatively well-know brands 'Liquid Wrench' and 'Marvel Mystery Oil'.   The critical characteristic of these oils is that they are free flowing and not very viscous.

Contrary to popular opinion, WD-40 is not a light machine oil.


----------



## TonyL (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you... That's why I asked. I would have used WD 40. I haven't bough 3 in 1 in decades. I would get some soon. Thanks again!


----------



## Cloven (Jan 19, 2015)

I probably wouldn't use WD40 if I were you, I'd use an actual oil.  Sewing machine or 3 in one, as mentioned, would be good.  A mineral oil would be best.  The lighter the viscosity, the better.  It's to condition the leather and just generally keep it from drying out.


----------



## TonyL (Jan 19, 2015)

I will get 3 in 1 or mineral oil. Thank you both.


----------



## low_48 (Jan 19, 2015)

I wouldn't use 3 in 1, I hate the smell. I use Sid Harvey's Extendo All Purpose Motor and Bearing Oil in my shop. Never used it on a Tormek wheel though. I get it at the local True Value.
http://www.amazon.com/Panef-Corp-F2...21728136&sr=8-1&keywords=sid+harvey's+extendo


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 20, 2015)

Many people with that tool use mineral oil. I use Neatsfoot oil. Used for many many years on my baseball gloves.


----------



## robertkulp (Jan 20, 2015)

I just use mineral oil.


----------



## KenV (Jan 20, 2015)

Tony --  Looks like you are ending your sharpening journey with a Tormek --  That will do a good job making steel sharp!!!!

Glen Lucas is a strong advocate of tormek for sharp.   

I will probably end up there as my joints get worse ---  but maybe not until next year.


----------



## TonyL (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi Kevin:

I could have bought anything, but heard many good things about a 1 x 42 belt grinder (Kalamazoo). It was recommended to me by a fellow turner. It was also 1/4 the price. If I didn't like it, it's a small investment. I bought a bunch of belts (80 to 1400 grit) and the One Way jigs and I have been delighted with the results. However, I am only sharpening two concave oval skews and a spindle master. I finish my sharpening with a leather stop that needs to be "treated" with a light machine oil before applying the tormek honing cream to the strop.


----------

